# Halloween Party DVD



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I'v never sent an dvd invite. Sounds like a great idea. You can buy a 10 pack of dvds for not that much at walmart. You can us the movie maker you have on your computer. (i make dvds using the same thing)

Did you want live shots or just writing and stuff? 

As far as distrubuting them, mailing them might cost more so if you could do it by hand that would be cool. An even cooler way would be to deliver them in your costume, I'll try and think somemore. Good Luck!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*If I remember correctly...*

The "credit card" CD's were fairly expensive. About $4.00 each. As a sales person, we had these made to showcase our products and services. BIG PROBLEM...They only worked in laptops! Due to their small size they would not work in regular CD/DVD players. Laptops have a "post" in the center of their cd player for them to sit on, where regular PC's do not. It turned out to be a big waste of money, but a cool idea. Also, they will not burn in a regular burner as most wont recognize the reduced size (capacity) and the "physical" size of the cd.

Companies will charge you extra to place your content on the CD now its $6.00 to $8.00 each.

Probably not the best idea.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't like to disagree, but you can buy 50-packs of biz card CDRs for $30 or less. They can be written in any (relatively new) CD-writer, and played in any computer with a CD-Rom. 

If you open your CD tray, you'll notice there is a smaller, concentric circle on the inside. That is for smaller discs and the biz card cds. A lot of newer hardware products come with the small 3-inch CD instead of a full size, as it helps reduce the size of packaging.

Here's an example:
http://www.neato.com/Business-Card-Products/business-card-handi-cdrs-50-pack/default.aspx

They have labels, too. I have never ordered from that site, so please do your own due diligence.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Do regular DVD players (like you might have hooked up to your TV) have the smaller inset for the 3" disks? I know DVD drives in computers do, but I'm not sure about component players.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I just checked my dvd player and it has the recessed area for a small disc.


----------

